# Pentatonix, anyone?



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I have recently developed a taste for Pentatonix, an a cappella group who have received much acclaim. 
Anyone else enjoy their music?


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

It is a little to clean for my taste but they are obviously very good. If you like that kind of music then I can highly recommend Jacob Collier. He also also does acapella stuff and he is doing it all alone.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Piwikiwi said:


> It is a little to clean for my taste but they are obviously very good. If you like that kind of music then I can highly recommend Jacob Collier. He also also does acapella stuff and he is doing it all alone.


Ooh, that _is_ clever! I'm tempted to try that myself.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Now I think of it, videos might be a good idea, so here are a few.




(let's just pretend not to notice that they skipped the 18th century here)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, rats, they were just in Nashville yesterday. Oh, well, add that to the list of performers I keep missing.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Their cover of "White Winter Hymnal" is excellent. I love that song already and their cover is heavenly.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Tristan said:


> Their cover of "White Winter Hymnal" is excellent. I love that song already and their cover is heavenly.


Yes, that one's beautiful. I was lucky enough to be in a performance of it recently.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting. I haven't come across them before. They're great at what they do, with a strong and likeable image.

However, it all seems like a gimmick that might constrain their career. I wonder what they'd be like with a band backing them (they can still have plenty of a capella segments) and some original material.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> Thanks for posting. I haven't come across them before. They're great at what they do, with a strong and likeable image.
> 
> However, it all seems like a gimmick that might constrain their career. I wonder what they'd be like with a band backing them (they can still have plenty of a capella segments) and some original material.


Their most recent album, I believe, was made entirely out of originals.


----------



## Tricky Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm a fan. Their version of "little drummer boy" is wonderful:






A song about the gift of music ...


----------



## Tricky Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

And another amazing artist that loops acapella: Theressa Andersson.


----------

